# Walker Stalker Cruise



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Some of the Zombies I went to high School with are still here, in town, i might like to raise money to get them on that boat,do they sell one-way tickets or would it have to be a round-trip fare?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Norman Reedus will be on this thing.....







...I'd do nothing but stalk him 24/7....I'm not sure I'm allowed on this boat.


----------

